# Sticky  Forum Do's and Don'ts



## bwdbrn1

What to do, What to don't:

Some simple Dos and Don'ts 


Do's:

* Post threads in appropriate forums.

* Keep your posts appropriate for all to see.

* Post pictures if you have them. They make the site fun and interesting. Check the FAQ's or the Posting "Sticky" in the Site Questions Forum for instructions on how to do it.

* Use the "Quote" option in the poster's window to open a new reply window and copy what they posted into it, automatically. This will help others reading your post to better understand you if the original text is further up the page or on a previous page.

Don't's:

* No posts that do not fit in with the focus of this site, except in designated Off-Topic area. 

* Political or Religious threads of a derogatory/controversial nature are NOT allowed.

* Sexist threads are NOT allowed. 

* We all love our equipment, please, no brand bashing.

* No unsolicited advertising of any sort, including any sort of advertising in your signature. (Paid advertisers are exempt from this rule.

* Typing in ALL CAPS is considered SHOUTING and should be avoided. This doesn't mean you can't use capital letters for EMPHASIS...just keep the 
other meaning in mind.

Don't keep quoting the attached photo/document repeatedly. Just quote the words and say what you will. We don't need to the see the pic 15 X

* Don’t “beat a dead horse”. Make your point as clearly as possible in your post, but please, don’t keep repeating it to the point that it becomes redundant and annoying. 
__________________


----------



## Colored Eggs

1 thing you might want to add. 

If you find someone that is causing problems (internet troll) don't try to get at them. It just makes things worse and all you do is feed the troll which is what they want.

It might also be a good idea to show the report button and if you find somthing against the terms you can use that to contact the site staff easier . Just my 2 cents from using and owning a few forums of my own.


----------

